# Benefits of Cosmetic Education



## brandi (Jun 2, 2013)

I started out making soap and now Im learning about formulating lotion and shampoo, conditioners, etc.

Why do you all keep learning about these formulations?  The reason Im asking is that there are drawbacks that I see like the expense and the problem with selling beauty products.  There are so many regulations.

I really love learning and almost feel like I need to take some science courses to understand everything.

What keeps you plugging away to learn more?


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Jun 2, 2013)

I think a lot of factors have been motivating me. I probably started making my own things because of sensitive skin issues, so I wanted to make products that were as basic and natural as possible to minimize irritants. I then realised that I didn't have to settle anymore, I could make things to my own specifications, so if the scent or consistency isn't right, no problem I can change it  (ok not always that easy but you know what I mean ). Then theres the sense of not only enjoyment but achievement, when I get something right, there is something so satisfiying about it that it feels kind of addiction making me want to attempt something else. Yes it can also be very expensive but tbh in the long run it should be saving me money because I no longer need to buy these things in shops


----------

